# Fermer toutes les applications ouvertes d'un coup



## AppleSpirit (2 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il une méthode (combinaison de touches, etc.) permettant de fermer toutes les applications ouvertes de l'ipad d'un seul coup plutôt que de d'abord les faire apparaître au bas de l'écran et ensuite de devoir appuyer à chaque fois sur le bouton "sens interdit" et de les fermer une à une ?


----------



## Lefenmac (2 Avril 2012)

Je pense que non sans jailbreaker ou alors avec appli comme Process Killer


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Avril 2012)

pas possible... pas prévue par Apple... Mais en même temps, dans quel but? iOS géré sa mémoire tout seul, pas besoin de killer les Apps...


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Avril 2012)

Peut-être qu'il gère tout seul mais en même temps plus il y a d'applications ouvertes en même temps plus mon iPad devient lent.


----------



## Lefenmac (3 Avril 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Peut-être qu'il gère tout seul mais en même temps plus il y a d'applications ouvertes en même temps plus mon iPad devient lent.



Ben tu l'éteins et le redémarres non?


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2012)

Non, ça ne ferme pas les applications ouvertes malheureusement. ça serait trop simple


----------



## Lefenmac (3 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Non, ça ne ferme pas les applications ouvertes malheureusement. ça serait trop simple




Argh alors komenkonfé???


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2012)

On continue de fermer les applications une par une puis on redémarre et là le iPad redeviens véloce.

Franchement, c'est particulièrement débile comme gestion.

J'ai le même souci sur mon Mac. Sauf que je peux décider de ne pas rouvrir les applications au redémarrage. Mais si je ne le fais pas, il faut souvent dix bonnes minutes avant que le iMac soit opérationnel à plein régime.


----------



## Lefenmac (3 Avril 2012)

Pas super pratique mais merci


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Avril 2012)

C'est aussi pour ça que je suis passé à windows niveau ordinateur, les macs et ce d'autant plus avec lion ont trop de fonctionnalités fioriturales qui ralentissent la machine et qui sollicitent le processeur en permanence.


----------



## nikomimi (3 Avril 2012)

Sincèrement je suis pas sûr qu'IOS gère si bien que sa la mémoire, sa fait 2 fois en l'espace de 1 mois que mon iPad au lieu de fermer les app's quand ya plus assez de mémoire s'amuse à rebooter tout seul l'iPad, en plein mattage de vidéo sa fait un peu chier quand même.

Après je sais pas si sa n'arrive qu'à moi ou si sa fait sa à tout le monde qui ont un usage assez intensif de l'iPad.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Avril 2012)

Je pense qu'une réinitialisation (de temps en temps) remet les pendules à l'heure et permet donc de fermer toutes les applis en cours.
Par ailleurs ça règle bien souvent les problèmes de fragilité/instabilité de la connexion wifi.


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2012)

Ça, ce sont des conseils que l'on donnait aux windowsiens il y a 10 ans. Un peu nul pour Apple


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2012)

Franchement, j'ai testé avec l'iPad 1 en effet et l'utilitaire d'occupation mémoire que j'utilise m'as clairement montré que la mémoire devenait de moins en moins important au fur et à mesure que j'ouvrais des applications. Oh, pas de beaucoup, mais au final, ça consommait un peu plus que si je n'avais rien.

iOS a une très mauvaise gestion de la mémoire et beaucoup de développeurs l'ont constaté. Il demande toujours de fermer les applications et redémarrer l'iPad afin de vérifier que le souci se reproduit bien. C'est notamment le cas des logiciels de dessin qui sont très gourmands (j&#8217;en utilise beaucoup).


----------

